# :20: بحوث العمليات



## eng_eslam (27 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نظرا لما وجدتة من اهمية هذا النوع من الدراسة وهو ما يسمى (بحوث العمليات )
رايت ان هذا الفرع لابد ان ياخذ من مشرفينا ومن جميع الاعضاء الاهمية لبعض الوقت 
ولا اريد الردود فقط بل اتمنى ان تكون المشاركة فعالة باى طريقة بمن يمتلك كتب عن الموضوع او مواقع ورونا الهمة بعد العيد.................


----------



## eng_eslam (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*operation research*

ساكون اول المشاركين :
بعض المحاضرات على هذا اللينك لعلها اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/934477/operation_20research.zipاv 
اعذرونى لغايبى عن المنتدى الفترة القادمة لظروف الدراسة :56:


----------



## eng_eslam (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*operation research*

ساكون اول المشاركين :
بعض المحاضرات على هذا اللينك لعلها اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة
http://rapidshare.com/files/934477/operation_20research.zipاv 
اعذرونى لغيابى عن المنتدى الفترة القادمة لظروف الدراسة :56:


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يعتبر موضوع بحوث العمليات من الاعمدة الرئيسية لتخصص الهندسة الصناعية.
يدرس هذا العلم كيفية التوصل الى الحل الامثل او "الأمثلة" للمشاكل مثل تعظيم الربح أو تقليل الكلف على سبيل المثال. 
تكون المسائل عادة على شكل اقتران الهدف "الاقتران المطلوب ايجاد قيمته القصوى" و المحددات التي تمثل شروطا يجب ان يخضع لها اقتران الهدف.
يتفرع من هذا العلم عدة تفرعات اهمها البرمجة الخطية التي تبحث في الحالة التي يكون فيها اقتران خطي كذلك تكون المحددات خطية. و البرمجة غير الخطية و البرمجة الصحيحة و ترجماتها بالانجليزية: 
Linear Programming, Non linear Programming, Integer Programming


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

للحصول على محاضرات و شرح حول هذا الموضوع ادخل الى:
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Sloan-School-of-Management/15-053Spring-2004/LectureNotes/index.htm


----------

